# Village Aires near Autoroute.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are booked on the tunnel at 16.00 and would like to get a couple of hours down the road towards Rouen before stopping for the night. We have stopped at the services near Abbeville before, but hope to get a bit further than that. Does anyone know of a village aire not too far away from the Autoroute.

Sue


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

High Sue,

There is:

1. CLERES dept 76

N 49* 36.084'
E 1* 07.025' (that is in mins on tt sat nav)

They have EHU but need jetons from newsagent. On d6 near Sports centre.

2.Honfleur

that is easy to find by port.

3. BEUVRON-EN-AUGE

N 49* 11.158'
W 0* 02.974'

D49 Follow Parking signs for Marie but aires is now further down the road to a new aire section.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sue

There's a website that gives exactly the information you want, and for most of the countries in near-Europe too.

I'll see if I can find it . . . . hang on a minute!! :wink: :lol:

Found it. (Note to self - - MUST tidy up Favourites list!!!)

>> See here <<

Hope this is what you wanted.

Dave


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Try Conty, I like it there, free too,


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Forges les eaux is popular, 4/5€ though, if you can get through Rouen Broglie is nice. Try www.campingcar-infos.com that's the web-site to have on your comp.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hope this is what you wanted.


That appears to be campsites and not aires.

This is the best online aires directory.

CampingCar-Infos


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

ps ,if you don't read French, click on Toutes les aires de service in the middle of the home page then "chercher/ajouter une aire", on the left on page 2


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

"All the Aires in France" from Vicarious books is arguably the most convenient. The navigator can refer to it with ease when it's nearly time to stop.

No need for laptop, internet connection etc., and while it may not be quite as comprehensive as the website we have found it very handy.

Just another suggestion.  

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you get as far as Rouen itself then you can park overnight in the centre next to the Seine, I can also recommend a nice little aire at Oissel just off the autoroute SE of Rouen, great spot but only 2 spaces.

Don't forget nearly all the above mentioned aires are in our own MHF campsite database, don't forget to take a look :wink: 

Pete


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi Sue - there's a nice little Aire at Buchy just north of Rouen, a few miles from Jct 12 A28 follow D919 and right on the edge of the village. have stayed there a couple of times, plenty of spaces.
GPS N 49*35.163" E 01*21.900"
clyde


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just to say Forges-les-Eaux Aire is ok for parking at this time of the year but water and electric has been turned off since Oct 15th 2009 until after winter.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*aires*

aaaaaah worky, was hoping to keep that one to ourselves :wink: , but seriously a nice, quiet Aire, although end of May this year a fair had moved on and they had taken over the entire Aire, so we went to forges les Eaux instead.
curlyboy


----------

